# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  ASUS анонсирует квалификационный этап европейского чемпионата по оверклокингу ASUS Open Overclocking

## Labs

Компания ASUS рада сообщить о начале квалификационного этапа европейского чемпионата по оверклокингу ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2014. 

Чемпионат ASUS Open Overclocking Cup берет свое начало в 2012 году. Первоначально AOOC носил статус локального турнира для лучших оверклокеров из России и Украины, но уже в 2013 году чемпионат приобрел статус международного и стал крупнейшим соревнованием по оверклокингу в Европе, участие в котором принимали сильнейшие оверклокеры из 15 стран Европы и СНГ.

Квалификационный этап европейского чемпионата по оверклокингу ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2014 пройдет в период с 15 августа по 15 сентября 2014 года на платформе крупнейшей базы результатов разгона HWBot.org. В течение четырех недель участники квалификации продемонстрируют свои опыт и навыки разгона в борьбе за путевку на финальный турнир. 

Помимо борьбы за главный приз участники квалификации могут побороться за новейшие материнские платы ASUS серии Republic of Gamers на базе чипсета Intel X99. Стать обладателями материнских плат смогут лидеры первых трех недель квалификационного этапа. 

14 участников, продемонстрировавшие лучшие результаты разгона процессора Intel Devil Canyon получат путевку в финал турнира.

2 участника с лучшими результатами разгона процессора Intel Pentium G3258 так же получат возможность продолжить борьбу в финальной части турнира AOOC 2014.

По итогам квалификационного этапа, 16 участников, показавших лучшие результаты, будут распределены на 8 команд, по 2 участника в каждой и начнут готовиться к финальной части чемпионата AOOC 2014, которая состоится в Москве, с 1 по 2 ноября 2014 года в крупнейшем киберспортивном клубе России – Moscow Cyber Stadium.

Участникам финального турнира AOOC 2014 предстоит побороться за внушительный призовой фонд в размере 10000$, а также другие ценные призы от ASUS Republic of Gamers.

----------

